# Canadian Online Retailer?



## camelbackkid (Oct 23, 2007)

Can anyone recommend an online retailer based in Canada?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Cycle Solutions
http://www.cycle-solutions.com/Default.aspx

I bought a Specialized helmet from the recently. Roger was excellent with email communications. He would even answer questions outside of store hours with his iphone.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

http://www.tufonorthamerica.biz/
http://www.brauns.com/gc/gc_page.exe


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

camelbackkid said:


> Can anyone recommend an online retailer based in Canada?


I used La Bicicletta out of Toronto before, but I'm in the states so so YMMV.

http://www.labicicletta.com/edatcat/us/tlsstore.cgi


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I can also recommend the Tufo site - I didn't realize they were in Canada at first, but they are in BC. Good service & pricing not too bad - you'll pay GST of course. I'm in Toronto, so know Bicicletta well. Nice store but the prices!

That said, I've done a fair amount of buying from UK sites with prices well under anywhere else - no taxes, reasonable shipping, and 9 times out of 10 the stuff comes in the mail without duty or canadian taxes.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Don't forget about MEC and also Probikekit....it's in the UK, but with free shipping, you may find it a better deal than Cdn retailers.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

bikerjulio said:


> I'm in Toronto, so know Bicicletta well. .


There was a time before GWB that the US Dollar was actually worth a lot in Canada. That's when I got a pretty good deal on some Sidis and some Campy Record pedals from them.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

http://ca.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=GBPCAD=X&t=5y&l=on&z=m&q=l&c=

British pound at an all time low - that's why their retail looks so good.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

Velotique for clothes and accessories (Toronto) 
http://www.velotique.com/storey.htm

Total Cycling out of Northern Ireland
http://www.totalcycling.com/index.php

Ribble out of UK
http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/


----------



## Ken_Birchall (Apr 21, 2004)

I've seen Braun's from the inside, the vast majority of their high end "stock" is vapour, so they're more a go-between from what I could discern. They all seemed like nice enough guys although the people working when I was there were more what I'd term 'hybrid' riders that maybe crank out a weekend 10k ride around a park. I guess on the upside if you were buying a complete, you'd have to get it set up by someone you know by reputation or by yourself so you won't have a bad assembly.


----------



## spas (Jul 15, 2009)

I would definitely recommend La Bicicletta in Toronto. They carry a lot of high end stuff (in-stock) and they really know their stuff!

Excellent pricing doesn't hurt either :thumbsup: 

Steve


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

As far as I know, La Bicicletta (Vancouver and Toronto) are the only stores in Canada that sell Rapha clothing. That stuff is expensive but really nice. I went to the Toronto store specifically for Assos and Rapha clothing and they were very helpful to me. I got a bunch of other small parts on sale too for good prices. I think their website prices on some things are way off so you might want to call or email them for a better deal.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

limba said:


> As far as I know, La Bicicletta (Vancouver and Toronto) are the only stores in Canada that sell Rapha clothing. That stuff is expensive but really nice. I went to the Toronto store specifically for Assos and Rapha clothing and they were very helpful to me. I got a bunch of other small parts on sale too for good prices. I think their website prices on some things are way off so you might want to call or email them for a better deal.


My experience with La Bicicletta has been, lets be diplomatic, less than favorable. I bought a campagnolo chorus crankset,FD,and RD for a frameset I was building. I ended up with a new complete bike instead, and wanted to return unused,unopened,in-box,curent parts, expecting maybe a restocking fee. No dce. refused, saying that NEXT YEAR'S models will render these obsolete ( it was june). tough luck.
There are plenty of other on-line dealers who offer better service and lower prices. I would avoid these guys.


----------



## brinntache (Jan 16, 2009)

I would not recommend MEC. Their prices are no lower than any retail store. They don't have a great selection, again less than any decent bike store. Price and selection is why you shop online.


----------



## cervelott (Mar 18, 2010)

Have had terrific experiences with Wiggle out of the UK. No tax, no shipping and 5% refunded back to you from previous purchases. Outstanding deals that can not be matched in North America. Receive the goods within 7 days.


----------



## DCasey (Feb 23, 2005)

I strongly second buying from Wiggle, the prices are unbeatable and shipping is fast. I just received an order including Craft Pro Tour Bibs, Craft Jersey and Selle Italia C2 Saddle. Price was $204 and I only had to pay $15 in tax at the post office. Pricing the same products at s popular US site would of been $380.00 + any tax, shipping and duties. This is my second order and and I chose to pay the extra $7 for priority shipping, it arrived in 9 days. On my first order I used their free shipping and it took about three weeks.


----------



## scunny61 (Jul 2, 2009)

cervelott said:


> Have had terrific experiences with Wiggle out of the UK. No tax, no shipping and 5% refunded back to you from previous purchases. Outstanding deals that can not be matched in North America. Receive the goods within 7 days.



Agree with the UK retailer comments...free shipping to Canada for most items, and lots of sales on goods all year round. Prompt delivery of your items as well. Have used Wiggle and ProBike and had no issues. 
Time to buy is now with the favourable rates!!


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

theres also canadabikeparts.com ive boughten off them. there shipping was fast. based out of quebec i believe.


----------



## carveitup (Oct 25, 2008)

I think you mean canadabicycleparts.com. I've never dealt with them though.


----------



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

Any idea what taxes/duty to expect from the UK to Canada? Been awhile since I ordered anything significant from the UK just looking online it seems hit or miss for taxes/duty.

Just ordered a Garmin 500 bundles from PBK in the uk. Item will be coming to Ontario. I think I'll pay 15% total taxes/duty at the door. Sound about right?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I've been lucky in the last 4 packages from Ribble/Wiggle to TO escaped duty altogether. In the $100+ range. Stuff like cassettes, tires, chains.

recently also -

A $1000 frameset from the US hit for $70.

I had a $700 campy wheelset from Ribble hit up for $58.

a $260 crankset from the US no charge.

It's pretty random, though I think the bigger/higher value packages tend to get the attention.


----------



## kangaroo (Dec 19, 2007)

NEVER EVER USE UPS/FEDEX from the States...you'll get clobbered with 'service' fees. a Continental tubbie cost $48 on ebay plus 36 in taxes, duty and UPS brokerage fees. USPS? 5 bucks.


----------



## brinntache (Jan 16, 2009)

of course, if you want bike bling, there is nothing better on the net than:
http://www.torontocycles.com/
make your bike sparkkle.


----------



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

Just an update that I got my most recent order from PBK and no duty/taxes at the door. Sweetness. Slower shipping than normal but the UK has had bad weather, holidays so no worries.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

kangaroo said:


> NEVER EVER USE UPS/FEDEX from the States...you'll get clobbered with 'service' fees. a Continental tubbie cost $48 on ebay plus 36 in taxes, duty and UPS brokerage fees. USPS? 5 bucks.


You got sc****ed.

Always check what CC is charging you. 50% of the time they are wrong. You can get a refund. I was charged 18% on some Chinese made Camera parts from a California distributor should have been 5%.

Use this form for a refund.

http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/publications/forms-formulaires/b2g.pdf


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

superflylondon said:


> Just an update that I got my most recent order from PBK and no duty/taxes at the door. Sweetness. Slower shipping than normal but the UK has had bad weather, holidays so no worries.


Precisely. Forget about any Canadian online distributor buy from the UK..cheap like DIRT!
Most of them provide free shipping through the Post. If you are lucky CCustoms is asleep that day!:thumbsup: 


MEC is crapola!


----------



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

FYI that I just got another order from PBK, just a pair of bids for 50 bucks on sale last week and I got smoked for 22 bucks duty....crapface.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

superflylondon said:


> FYI that I just got another order from PBK, just a pair of bids for 50 bucks on sale last week and I got smoked for 22 bucks duty....crapface.


You got ripped off by Canada Customs..not PBK.

file a refund form they screw up all the time.

I was charged 18% for Camera parts..should have been 5%.


----------



## Franky27 (Jul 22, 2010)

superflylondon said:


> FYI that I just got another order from PBK, just a pair of bids for 50 bucks on sale last week and I got smoked for 22 bucks duty....crapface.


As the previous poster mentioned file a claim. Bibs should be 18%


----------



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

The bibs are nice though, they marked the package as bike parts. What do we pay duty on is clothes, bike parts? both? Just want to be sure I do the forms correctly.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

superflylondon said:


> The bibs are nice though, they marked the package as bike parts. What do we pay duty on is clothes, bike parts? both? Just want to be sure I do the forms correctly.



It depends where they are made .If it was labeled as bike parts though I am certain they shouldn't have hit you with 18%.

How much was the total not including any taxes?

Canada Post adds 5 bucks for a customs handling fee as well as GST (PST I imagine) and duty.


Sometimes you get lucky and they send it right to your doorstep with out charging you another cent. 

Didn't catch me last month when I ordered some tires.


----------



## pcs2 (Sep 4, 2006)

superflylondon said:


> The bibs are nice though, they marked the package as bike parts. What do we pay duty on is clothes, bike parts? both? Just want to be sure I do the forms correctly.


There should not be any duty on bike _parts_. Clothes yes, but not parts. There is an older thread over at mtbr where this is discussed and the customs forms are quoted:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=248474&highlight=customs

Unfortunately, I believe the customs tag number has been updated, but you can search on their website and find the appropriate commodity code(s).

For bike parts you should only have to pay PST/GST, which they sometimes ignore. IME I have around a 50% success/fail rate with the GST (20+ orders from the UK).


----------

